

Ask HN: Freedcamp or something else for project management? - tokenadult

My nonprofit corporation's office manager is continually finding out about new online services, and recently suggested using Freedcamp for our project management. I have previously used Basecamp by 37signals for this organization and for another organization. What's your recommendation? What features should I look for in an organization with a lot of remote working (few face-to-face meetings) and a growing online client base?
======
iaskwhy
I can't really answer your questions but I've been using Freedcamp for a month
and I'm pretty happy with it. It can be slow sometimes or even down every once
in a while but I still think it's a good deal.

